

Stripe in Ireland - mootothemax
https://stripe.com/blog/stripe-ireland

======
midhir
Definitely welcome. Operating from Belfast, the intersection of a kind of
Ireland/Britain venn diagram, options for accepting payments have been
seriously limited for us. We've been using Fastspring so far and it has been
great for abstracting away problems like when to charge VAT, PCI compliance,
multi-currency charges etc. It got us up and running. But we're paying 9% on
credit card transactions and directing people away from our app to make
payments and that's not good.

Luckily we got on the Stripe beta early. They've addressed multi-currency
payments well. Our use case demands quite a bit of (re)development so it's not
in yet. We're literally (figuratively :) chomping at the bit to get it
installed though.

------
lucaspiller
If anyone is around, there is a well timed Stripe meetup in Dublin tonight:
[http://www.meetup.com/Stripe/events/137901352/](http://www.meetup.com/Stripe/events/137901352/)

~~~
Rossimac
Anyone travelling from Belfast? Would love to join!

------
wiradikusuma
Hi guys, slightly off topic, but please help:

Two months ago I incorporated a C-Corp in Delaware, and registered a "virtual
office" in the same state, remotely from my country of residence in SE Asia.
Mr Ryan Roberts[1] helped with the incorporation, but I still need a US bank
account to create an account in Stripe. I need it for my upcoming SaaS.

About a week ago I contacted Silicon Valley Bank to open an account (I can't
remember who suggested it, I think Mr Ryan as well), and they sent me a
questionnaire which I already filled out and sent back. But I haven't heard
from them again. Since there's a story about Stripe in the front page[3], I'm
wondering if someone can give me suggestion as how to proceed (e.g. maybe go
to another bank).

I've never been to US, and I hope I don't have to go there just to open a bank
account.

In case you're wondering, I was inspired by a blog post from Freshdesk[3].

[1] [http://startuplawyer.com/about](http://startuplawyer.com/about) [2]
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6319512](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6319512)
[3] [http://blog.freshdesk.com/how-to-incorporate-a-us-
corporatio...](http://blog.freshdesk.com/how-to-incorporate-a-us-corporation-
from-outs/)

------
michaelmcmillan
For the love of everything that is holy: Make Strip available for Scandinavian
countries like Norway, Sweden and Denmark. I assure you there is demand.

~~~
pc
Working on it!

~~~
playhard
What about India?

------
dcc1
Darragh any way to get in contact with you? emailed you last week with few
questions in reply to your email from may

~~~
dcc1
Never mind got thru' to support, all is well now :)

------
ondrejzabojnik
Is there any relatively unobtrusive way of accepting payments via Stripe
Ireland from other EU country? Compared to establishing business in USA from
Europe to be able to use the US version...

~~~
StavrosK
Creating a UK company is pretty easy, and you can use Stripe UK... I would
imagine that invoicing the company for profits would be fine and wouldn't cost
more, but, well, this is a pretty drastic step just to be able to use a web
app! Goes to show you how much better than the competition Stripe is.

------
pastylegs
I don't know a lot about Stripe, but I have been using Paypal to accept
payments for work (I'm a web developer) from the US (I live in Ireland). Would
Stripe be a viable alternative to this approach (I'm not fully comfortable
with Paypal)? Stripe seems to be aimed moreso at transaction based payments
(shops etc.)

~~~
simonw
Stripe could work for this. There's Stripe integration with Xero, for example,
which makes it trivial to issue an invoice and have a "Pay with Stripe" button
show up on the Xero web page for that invoice.

------
mfen3
Can we stop with the stripe adverts please? It's getting irritating. I'll have
to start posting links to Paypal and Sagepay each day to balance it out.

~~~
adamtulinius
You created an account just to post that? Really.

I can understand that american citizens might be annoyed, but for people like
me, who lives in Europe, it's nice to keep track of their progress.

~~~
mfen3
I don't like companies abusing sites like Hacker News and posting links to
their products. It's a form of spam.

There's nothing remotely interesting in Stripe for a hacker, just another
scummy payment processor.

~~~
pc
> I don't like companies abusing sites like Hacker News and posting links to
> their products.

For what it's worth: I work at Stripe, and we didn't submit this story. If
you've any suggestions as to what we should do to make the submissions less
annoying, I'm all ears.

I think it's just the case that a lot of people in the various countries tend
to care. For example, to take another benchmark, Stripe was a Twitter trending
topic in both Ireland and Dublin when we launched this morning:
[https://twitter.com/TrendsDublin/status/374809599691325440](https://twitter.com/TrendsDublin/status/374809599691325440),
[https://twitter.com/TrendsIreland/status/374806974908477440](https://twitter.com/TrendsIreland/status/374806974908477440).

~~~
mfen3
Don't spread FUD about competitors. Statements like this are incorrect:
"Accepting internet payments involved weeks of setup, reams of paperwork, and
bureaucratic approval processes"

Your rates are the same as every other damn payment processor, that's why I
fail to see the excitement. I'd also be interested to know if you pay tax in
any of the countries your service operates.

~~~
pc
Sadly, it is not mere FUD for people based here in Ireland. (I agree that it
was somewhat better in the US.) Here's what Liam Casey (CEO of PCH
International[1]) said earlier:
[https://twitter.com/liamcasey/status/374690420556443650](https://twitter.com/liamcasey/status/374690420556443650).
He's speaking from personal experience. (I've talked to the engineers who were
trying to set up that merchant account.)

And, yes; we charge VAT on our services in Europe; this goes straight to the
government.

[1] [http://enwp.org/PCH_International](http://enwp.org/PCH_International)

~~~
illumen
Do you pay corporation tax in Europe?

If "stripe in Ireland", and an office in London then you should right?

~~~
yapcguy
Bingo!

If they do a Google they will claim that UK transactions are really Irish
transactions and pay tax in Ireland.

If they do an Apple they will claim that their Irish company owes vast
technology licensing fees to a company in Bermuda.

Net result is that revenue is shuffled around until it ends up in a tax haven,
ready for future distribution when the political tax climate or personal
circumstance of key shareholders allows.

